# Had my baby boy, but almost lost him. PLEASE trust your instincts



## BrandiCanucks

SHARING MY BIRTH STORY. Please understand that this is very graphic and traumatic but I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE understand that I am sharing it only because our instincts are rarely wrong. If I hadn't trusted my instincts, we would have had a very different outcome.*************************************************

July 21, late in the afternoon, I began getting severe upper back pain at the bottom of my ribs. Every time I inhaled, it felt like there was a knife going through my back. I went up to the hospital to be checked out where my midwife determined it was no related to the baby and sent me downstairs to the emergency room to investigate the pain.

Going back, I felt all week like something was off about the pregnancy. I felt like maybe my baby had a short cord or the cord was around his neck and was panicking because my midwife wouldn't order an ultrasound to check on him, and my last ultrasound had been at 18 weeks.
I was now 40w1d and after four hours in the emergency room, bloodwork, an ECG, and a bedside ultrasound, the emergency room doctor could not determine the cause of the pain and consulted with the OB on call who asked him to send me upstairs for a non stress test. The OB checked my cervix and said I was 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and that my pain was not labour, but they still wanted to make sure baby was okay.
15 minutes into the non-stress test, I had a big contraction, not painful, but during this contraction, my son's heart rate dropped slowly. To 93, to 76, to 65, to 53. I was on the phone with my mom and told her. I thought maybe it was because the lead was off somehow. The girl next to me told me to hit my buzzer STAT, because his heartrate was not coming back up despite the contraction being over. I hit the buzzer and no one came, so the girl sent her husband to the desk and suddenly, a labour and delivery nurse came in and turned me on my side. Still no change. She hit the CODE button and suddenly three more nurses, the Resident OB and the OB were at my bedside rushing me out of triage and into a delivery room.
By the time they hooked me back up, my baby's heart had stabilized and the OB told me she was going to give me nubain for the pain, and keep me overnight to monitor me. Little did I know, that big contraction that decelerated his heart was the start of labour.

I called my mom out to the hospital 45 minutes later, as she lives an hour away. Told her what happened and that we got him stable, but I was in active labour. I was now 90% effaced and 3cm dilated after having contractions that were painful every 3-5 minutes.

When she got there, the labour and delivery nurse came to check me again and although I had made no change, she noticed that with every contraction, he was deceling again. It never went below 103, but his normal was 143-160. She had me turn on my right side to stabilize him and his heart rate dropped down to 65 again, so she turned me on my left, which stabilized his heart and called the OB in. The OB explained that for whatever reason, he did not like my position and something was dropping his heart rate and that she needed to prepare me for an emergency c-section, just in case, but that at the moment, delivery was not urgent. She called in a team to get an IV started and I had to stay on my left side to keep his heart rate up.

This is where all hell broke loose.

20 minutes later, I asked my mom to go get the nurse because I was feeling pressure, and felt like my waters were leaking. My waters have never broken on their own. My contractions were strong with no break in between so the nurse came in, confirmed my waters were going and rolled me to my back to check me. She barely got her fingers in when my waters gushed everywhere. My mom was already on the phone with my midwives who were preparing to come back. They had to transfer care to the OB due to the decels in my baby's heart. The problem with the waters was, they didn't stop. I soaked through the pads, through the bed sheets, puddled the floors, and there was STILL water coming out. The nurse was trying to plug the waters and they kept gushing. She asked for my mom's help briefly while she called for help, but no sooner did she push the Call button, but she felt my baby's cord enter the birth canal. She hit the CODE button and screamed CORD CORD THE CORD IS THERE over and over while my room filled with people. The nurse then felt my baby's head, and the OB took over to check. She confirmed that my baby's cord was below his head and told me I needed a c-section IMMEDIATELY and that she had to put me to sleep for it. There was no time for a spinal. He had to come out NOW, or I would lose him. His head was pressing on the cord. She shoved her hand into my vagina and into my uterus to hold my baby's head off the cord while a team of 10 other people wheeled the bed into the operating room. My delivery room was right across from the operating room and in that 30 seconds, the OB said I can feel her dilating beneath my hand. She's 10cm. This baby is coming, we need to get him out NOW.

I can say honestly that after 3 perfect vaginal deliveries, I was terrified and panicking. I was shaking so hard and scared for my baby's life. Feeling hands being shoved up into your uterus to prevent your baby from coming is the absolute most excruciating pain I have EVER felt in my life. I was screaming so hard from the pain, I could be heard outside the operating room while they set up.

The labour and delivery nurse asked who was going to make the cut while the anesthesiologist held the oxygen mask over my face. The OB had her hand in my uterus and said the nurse was going to have to. The nurse said no, she wasn't comfortable, to which the OB yelled back at her that she couldn't operate in the position she was in. Within 5 seconds, I felt one hand come out of my vagina, and another go in...HARD. Even harder than the OB's hand was. I screamed and writhed in pain, still shaking, BEGGING them to put me to sleep already, and the anesthesiologist told me to couldn't until they were completely prepared.

It was pure chaos in the operating room. They saw there was no nurse in there, because there were two other deliveries going on. The OB had been pulled away from a crowning delivery because of my emergency. The last thing I remember is the OB saying to page ANY code nurse and saw NICU roll in. Next thing I knew, I was getting drowsy. As I got drowsy, I said to the OB If you can't save me, save my baby.

At 4:15am, I started coming out of the anesthetic and looked at my phone. My babysitter asked if there was any news yet and I had my mom type out what happened. I couldn't speak, as my throat hurt so bad from the intubation. When I finally could speak, I asked where my baby was. They told me he was fine but I was no allowed to touch him, just look, and they wheeled the bed over to him. He needed resusitation from the prolapsed cord. Despite all the effort to keep him off the cord, he was still pushing down on it pretty hard.

My baby Asher was born July 22, 2014 at 1:45am by a traumatic emergency c-section due to umbilical cord prolapse caused by polihydramnios, or excessive amniotic fluids. The excessive fluid was preventing him from properly descending into the pelvis, which explains why I kept dropping and why labour started 10 times, but died off. He was trying to come, but the excessive fluid prevented it. It caused his cord to float below him, which is why the cord came first. The decels with the contractions was his head putting pressure on the cord and cutting off his blood supply.

He weighed 8lbs 10oz and was 19in long. He is still in NICU as his blood sugars were very low from the trauma. He has since stabilized and is allowed out to breastfeed and visit. He is off all IV's and needs no extra assistance. If he continues to stay stable, he can room in with me starting tomorrow morning.

The traumatic delivery and c-section caused excessive blood loss in me and my hemoglobin levels are very low, at 67 (or around 6.7 in the USA). We are holding off on a blood transfusion, as they had come up to 73 by the afternoon today. If they have dropped again in the morning, we will be proceeding with a blood transfusion. If they continue to go up, we will monitor the levels three times a day until they are stabilized.
I'm healing okay and off all pain medications, but am slow to get up and progress. Asher is breastfeeding like a pro, but also LOVES his snuggles. He needs them after that kind of trauma.

We are both okay thanks to the quick reactions of the labour and delivery nurse, the team, and the OB there that night. Asher would have died without the quick intervention.

As traumatic as this story is, and graphic and difficult to read, I urge everyone who reads it to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE trust your instincts. If you feel like there is something not right, seek medical attention and don't back down until you get it. I could mean the difference between yours and your baby's health and/or life.

https://i59.tinypic.com/2wec26c.jpg


----------



## Warby

OMG. That is quite the story. Thank goodness you listened to your instincts, and that the hospital staff knew what to do.

Asher is gorgeous- look at those sweet lips! Congratulations.


----------



## NDH

Hoew scary. I'm so glad there was a positive outcome for you both and that he's doing well. Wishing you a swift recovery has well.


----------



## ms.tjulz

I'm so very happy for you that your birth story ended with a happy ending! You are so right about trusting your instincts! Btw your son his soooooo adorable! Wishing you and your son a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## cncem

Thank you for your story, I know it was traumatic to relive it, and thank God he is alive and everything worked out. After you recover and everything is good I'd be looking hard into why your midwives refused to give you a sono. That would have detected the excessive amniotic fluid wouldn't it have? I'm so sorry for the trauma you went through. Your little boy is very beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## KrissyKris22

I literally started tearing up while reading this. I'm so happy everything turned out good for you and ure son. So sorry you had to experience this and thank god you trusted you instincts. Bless you and ure handsome son :).


----------



## BrandiCanucks

They had said there was no reason to order an ultrasound this late because his heart rate was always good at appointments. The maternity ward nurse was furious when I told her this and advised me to bring it up to the midwives when I am transferred back to their care upon discharge. She said they need to use this as a learning opportunity so that it doesn't happen again with a more serious outcome.

I began measuring three weeks ahead at 28 weeks. That should have been their first clue. This experience could have been prevented by one simple ultrasound.

If I EVER have more children, I will not go the midwife route. I am too scared now, and will stick with an OB and schedule a c-section.


----------



## Tui

You made me cry reading this. So happy that everything worked out for you. What a scary experience.


----------



## HoneyBev

This made me completely choke up and teary eyed. I am so, so glad everything is okay. Your little man is extremely handsome! Hope you have a very fast recovery xx


----------



## tryfor2

Oh my god! I am so sorry you went through this. How absolutely horrifying. It just goes to show that we should all trust our instincts and that sometimes "interventions" such as ultrasounds can be a very good thing. Your story is exactly why I will never give birth outside a hospital, attended by medical doctors (if at all hospital). Shit happens. It's too scary.

I am very relieved to hear that you and your beautiful son pulled through that. Congratulations on the arrival of your baby and thank you for sharing your story. I think all of us, no matter what our birth plans, can take something from it. Take care of yourself and your precious bundle.


----------



## emicakess

HUGE HUGS!! So relieved everything turned out okay and you are both healing from that traumatic experience. He is so sweet.


----------



## ChristiansMum

Wow what a story! I'm so pleased you and your adorable baby boy are ok x


----------



## Fleur29

Oh my god, I remember you from the last weeks in third tri and waiting around etc. so sorry you had such a scary time of it but so glad your baby is here. I agree - would never give birth outside a hospital where there are doctors, surgeons and a SCBU. Take care, hope you can come home soon x


----------



## CharlieKeys

This made me cry - you're right always trust your instincts. So happy it had a happy ending, and Asher is absolutely beautiful :hugs:


----------



## EmzyJA

Wow!! Thanks for sharing that and I'm so sorry this happened to you. Glad the outcome was ok in the end but must have been awful going through all that :( hope both of you recover ok and enjoy that gorgeous little baby. I'd be putting in a complaint about the midwife not referring you for a scan when you had concerns, I remember you posting on here before about that.


----------



## squirrel.

First off congratulations on your beautiful boy! 

But how traumatic for you both!! I'm so sorry you went through that and thank you for sharing, I can imagine that must have been hard. I'm so glad you and Asher had a happy outcome and I hope you emotionally heal soon from such a terrifying delivery!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Oh my word. Just so glad your both ok. Thank you so much for taking the time out to share this important post.
He is gorgeous-congratulations. X


----------



## WDWJess

Thank you for sharing your traumatic story. So glad you are both recovering well now. He is absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## vickyandchick

Oh my goodness, god bless you and your little boy. I got so upset reading your story, I can't believe they wouldn't listen:nope:

Congratulations on your precious bundle of joy, he is gorgeous and I wish you a speedy recovery:hugs: x


----------



## Claire788

wowsers, that made me cry, thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## LucyLake

God bless you. So you most likely had gestational diabetes. Polyhydramnios is always associated with GD, UNLESS you are carrying identical twins in which case Polyhydramnios in one twin and concurrent oligohydramnios in the other (twin to twin transfusion syndrome) could happen. Huge hugs


----------



## KatyKat

Jesus, what a horrendous birth experience for you. I'm so glad to hear that your son is okay and that you have both come through this.

Hopefully you'll both recover and be out of the hospital soon and at home with your family. :hugs:


----------



## leahtaba

Glad you are both okay, he is beautiful. Thanks for sharing, i remember your previous posts about you being worried, your midwives need a talking too!!!!


----------



## Brightxeyes

He's beautiful. Thank god for your instincts and some quick reactions to keep you and your baby safe. Thank you for sharing. That is one of my biggest fears and I don't care if I am considered to be 'over reacting' or 'over paranoid'. I will act the same and demand the help if I feel something is my quite right.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MichelleW

I am so glad you and your little boy are ok, what a horrifying experience!! Its making me nervous as I have been warned about cord prolapse due to baby being transverse and my amniotic fluid being on the higher end of normal but still within range, I'm due to have my C-section a week tomorrow so fingers crossed baby stays put until then. Your little boy is absolutely gorgeous and hope you both get home and over this experience as soon as possible xxxx


----------



## Unexpected212

What a scary story!

I had seen cord around my sons neck at 28 week 4D scan and I went in maybe 6/7 times for decreased or frantic movements and kept saying the cord was around his neck.

Then in labour his heartrate dipped with EVERY contraction and he ended up being delivered with forceps after 38 hours of labour and took time to get stable...the reason written on my notes was cord compression

Obviously all ended well but it just annoyed me they wouldn't listen to me

So glad you and him are ok. Congratulations xx


----------



## gemstone

Wow such a scary time u had. Thank god he is here safe. He is super cute xx


----------



## sandilion

Oh my goodness .. your story made me cry, I can't even begin to imagine how terrified you were... oh and the pain must have been unimaginable!!

So glad you both are here with us still and all is ok now. Your precious DS is absolutely adorable... :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Wow brandi that story made me cry, I'm so sorry it was so traumatic and I am so glad you went with your instincts, you had been saying you thought something was wrong and its terrible that a simple US could have solved this! I am so glad that you are both ok and he is a very handsome little chap, enjoy him!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh my goodness, what a scary experience! Well done on trusting your instincts.
So glad you and your baby boy were okay. Congratulations, he's gorgeous! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thank you for sharing. An important reminder of how we should always trust our instincts. So glad your baby was okay :hugs:


----------



## RileysMummy

Oh gosh am I crying! So glad you're both okay, I hope your gorgeous little man is home soon. Xx


----------



## liz1985

I am so happy your story has a happy ending. Sorry you went through that. But big congratulations and your son is beautiful x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you everyone.

We are home from the hospital now and staples are coming out today. Asher is doing wonderfully. He is a champion breastfeeder. I got his records from NICU. His apgars were 3 and 5 when he came out. But today, you'd never guess that he came from a traumatic birth. He is so handsome and snuggly. I can't imagine if there had been any other outcome.



LucyLake said:


> God bless you. So you most likely had gestational diabetes. Polyhydramnios is always associated with GD, UNLESS you are carrying identical twins in which case Polyhydramnios in one twin and concurrent oligohydramnios in the other (twin to twin transfusion syndrome) could happen. Huge hugs

The OB who delivered me suggested that I may have had that. I never had the GD test. She asked about it because Asher's blood sugar levels were low, but they stabilized after 24 hours on the IV.

I'm certain I'm done having kids, but if I ever had any more, I'll be skipping the midwife route and going straight to the OB route and scheduling a c-section. I never want to endure this again.


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry about your traumatic birth ! 
Mine was near enough the same
With my 1st I had also been going too triage for 2 weeks before saying something wasn't right ! No one believed me ! 

Am so glad your both okay ! 

Hope you feel better too ! I give birth 4 weeks ago and had a massive obstetric hemeorrahge so I know you must be feeling weak ! Xxx


----------



## LisaL79

Wow. I'm glad everything is ok now but... how scary to go through it.


----------



## cookette

Oh you sweet mama....Brought tears to my eyes, thank you for sharing your story! And congrats on such a beauty!


----------



## sarah34

Thank you for sharing, and congratulations on your little boy. Sorry it was such a traumatic time for you but I hope you both have a very speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## BabyMamma93

oh my i just cried reading that, esp where you said 'if you cant save me, save my baby' tat really got me, im so glad you both are okay x


----------



## redlemonade

OMG that brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through but well done for trusting your instincts. Asher is just beautiful and I'm sending positive vibes that you're both recovering, physically and emotionally, after that ordeal. Take care of yourself.


----------



## minties

I'm so glad he's ok now! Not all midwives are hopeless though, please don't tar them all with the same brush. Mine was fabulous.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I used the same midwives with my third child and they were wonderful. I had a perfect pregnancy and delivery with her. They are still being supportive, three weeks postpartum (I was discharged back to their care) but if I were to ever have another baby, I cannot bring myself to use a midwife again. I would go the OB route and schedule a c-section. There's too much emotional trauma and I'd be too scared of it happening again.


----------



## Eline

That was even hard to read. I'm so sorry you had to go through that, while it could have been avoided with a thorough follow-up. I'm very glad to hear you are both ok and cuddling a lot. Congratulations!


----------



## nesSAH

Oh my goodness! What an ordeal! I am so happy you are recovering and that your beautiful baby is doing well and snuggling with you.

Please give him lots of hugs and kisses from BnB!!
You are a superwoman girl!!! WOW! 

Were you diagnosed with excess amniotic fluid before birth?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

No, Nessah, I wasn't. I started measuring 3 weeks ahead at 28 weeks but didn't have any tests or ultrasounds to find out why. The OB who delivered thinks I may have had gestational diabetes, but I was never tested for it either.

Asher is 10 weeks old now and doing great!
 



Attached Files:







10670069_370359189786800_1018331448883672907_n.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skyesmom

he is SUPER cute!!! glad to know everything is going fine with you, despite such a harsh birth story.


----------



## babifever

He is a cutie


----------



## nilllabean26

this put me in tears. ty for sharing your story. im so happy u gave birth to a healthy baby though. it broke my heart hearing u have to say ... "if u cant save me, save my baby" i can only imagine how u felt. I dilike how doctors dont listen to the complins we have and alwasys brush it off until its too late. u went with ur instincts and couldnt even get the ultrasound u wanted. this couldve prevented a lot


----------

